# probleme de lancement de mon imac



## macky76 (26 Avril 2012)

bonjour,

voici une photo du message d'erreur de mon imac 

je suis qu'un utilisateur, mais je n'y connais rien en dépannage...

Pourriez-vous maidai SVP... merci d'avance


----------



## Oizo (26 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,

Tu as un DVD d'installation avec ton iMac ? si oui essaye de démarrer dessus.


----------



## macky76 (27 Avril 2012)

oui j'ai le dvd mais j'ai des photos dessus que je veux pas perdre,
si je mais le dvd cela ne va pas le formaté?


----------



## christophe2312 (27 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,
Non il suffit de pas réinstaller le système , simplement effectuer une réparation


----------



## macky76 (27 Avril 2012)

oki je vais essayé et je croise les doigts merci a vous deux ^^


----------



## macky76 (30 Avril 2012)

alors voici finalement le problème était que la pile été oxydé,
j'ai donc changer la pile, 
et par précaution effectué une reparation comme me la conseillé Christophe2312 
j'ai tout récupéré, photo etc..

merci a tous pour le coup de pouce ^^
amicalement
macky76


----------

